# 5x5 strength and power



## helicopter (Jun 21, 2007)

im currently just training just for strength and power and im looking to try a 5x5 programme but im not 100% sure on how to plan it. I tried looking at other posts but couldnt figure it out and help or tips on strength an power training would help

cheers


----------



## aaronrugby (May 14, 2011)

for strength your look at the right rep range. but for power you really need to make your exercises explosive, i tend to go for jump squats, box jumps and stuff for leg power.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

take a read of this ..... http://stronglifts.com/stronglifts-5x5-beginner-strength-training-program/


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

as said, go for stronglifts or starting strength. I favor the second one as it adds power to the routine aswell but with time you'll end up adding or replacing lifts depending on your needs

http://startingstrength.wikia.com/wiki/Starting_Strength_Wiki


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

what they said


----------



## helicopter (Jun 21, 2007)

i am currently training bjj 2wice a week how do you think i should fit the 5x5 in on the same days in the morning or separate days?

started today gonna set up a log

current lifts are

bench 115kg 6 reps

squat 130kg 6 reps

deadlift 140kg 4 reps

started off today with

squat 70kg 5x5

overhead press 25kg (as i have bjj tommorrow)

olympic lift clean an no press 75kg 2x5 (instead of dl today)

would you say that is a good place to start off weight wise


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

yeah echo above really any of the 5x5 style programs will suit but if youre starting out then cant go wrong with stronglifts...

re whats a good place to start off, well really only you can answer that... you might take a week or two to find your starting weight but dont go too high else you will stall quickly...


----------



## BigRampage (Jul 26, 2011)

I'd definitely recommend going for the stronglifts.com 5*5 program because if your not completely sure about the lifts to do or why to do them medhi gives you a free download of some monster sized literature that explains everything and then he'll send you his free log on a spreadsheet so everything is done for you. If I was you definitely train bjj on separate days as you'll be starting light so you shouldn't really be sore to begin with and as long as your eating plenty you'll be fine. When you get the free log you enter all your current max lifts and it will calculate what weight to start at.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Can anyone show me the stronglifts workout please?


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

all info there

http://stronglifts.com/stronglifts-5x5-beginner-strength-training-program/


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Sorry I did read the page but on my ifone and I could only see workout A but not B thanks everyone


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

you might aswell check this out too. it will help you with your technique

http://startingstrength.wikia.com/wiki/Video


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks I'll check the videos out when I'm on a laptop looking forward to trying the routines out now


----------

